# Kass Customs EV conversion restomod garage



## kassivars (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi guys. My name is Ivars Kass from Latvia. I am now starting a GoFundMe compaign for my idea of converting classics to EV. I have found a lot of great information on here about EV and everything about them. If you consider this spam, delete it, im just looking for fellow enthusiasts who could support this project and make mans dream come true, if not you, mabe someone you know is willing to invest. If you could just check it out and maybe share it if you find it interesting.
Here is the link to my compaign: https://www.gofundme.com/kass-customs-restomod-garage-2wfeqss
Electricity is the future, so why dont we make classic cars a part of it too?
Thanks guys!


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Often the appeal of a classic vehicle is beyond its appearance and involves its overall engineering details.
Once you eliminate the original drivetrain and other changes to convert to an EV driveline, you destroy some of the "classic" appeal and much of its intrinsic value.


----------



## kassivars (Oct 30, 2016)

I know what you mean, its not about redoing a 250GT or a classic M3 for example. Cars that are classics, but never really had the good handling or speed capabilities, plus any of old, small engined cars would make a great fun with all the torque electric engines have to offer. But thanks anyway.


----------

